# NFC won't turn on.



## burch (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone -

Been searching through this and other Android boards, and can't seem to find the solution to an NFC problem (if there is one).

I had been running AOKP milestone 4, and recently noticed that NFC was no longer on. When I tried to check the box to enable it, the option then just greyed out. Rebooting the phone allowed me to check the box again, but the option just greyed out once more.

After some research, somebody had mentioned that pulling and replacing the battery could fix the problem, since the antenna is in the battery itself. That didn't work, and neither did a completely different battery (from a working NFC phone).

I believe that something got hosed at some point in wiping/restoring my phone, or installing a different ROM. Another post said that going back to bone stock (relocking and all) has corrected the problem for some people, but even that didn't have an impact.

Anyone else have this problem? Anything else I can try to correct it? Just got some NFC tags in last week from Tagstand that I'm itching to put into service, but this obviously is putting a damper on that.

Apologies if this has been asked elsewhere, but like I said, I wasn't able to find it out there. Thanks!


----------



## burch (Nov 22, 2011)

Bleh.... More research, but no further along. Wondering if I might just be screwed.


----------



## cbaird7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Do a full wipe and don't do anything weird to your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on AOKP using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

cbaird7 said:


> Do a full wipe and don't do anything weird to your phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on AOKP using Tapatalk


Change your avitar TROLL!


----------



## cbaird7 (Oct 17, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Change your avitar TROLL!


*avatar


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

cbaird7 said:


> *avatar


Here, use this one...


----------



## Papa Pearce (Dec 21, 2011)

This isn't the same as being locked out by the Security Element is it?


----------



## burch (Nov 22, 2011)

cbaird7 said:


> Do a full wipe and don't do anything weird to your phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on AOKP using Tapatalk


tried that, unfortunately no dice.


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

Try reverting to stock sounds like hardware

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## burch (Nov 22, 2011)

nagmier said:


> Try reverting to stock sounds like hardware
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


thats my fear (hardware) already went all the way back to stock.


----------



## burch (Nov 22, 2011)

Papa Pearce said:


> This isn't the same as being locked out by the Security Element is it?


That's a good question, and I'm honestly not sure. I'm going to hook it up to ADB, and capture the log when I attempt to turn it on. Maybe that will yield something.


----------



## burch (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting...here's a logcat capture:

I/NfcService( 457): Enabling NFC
D/NFC JNI ( 457): Start Initialization
I/InputReader( 182): Reconfiguring input devices. changes=0x00000004
I/InputReader( 182): Device reconfigured: id=6, name='Melfas MMSxxx Touchscreen', surface size is now 720x1280, mode is 1
I/ActivityManager( 182): Config changed: {0.85 311mcc480mnc en_US layoutdir=0 sw360dp w598dp h335dp nrml land finger -keyb/v/h -nav/h s.8}
D/OpenGLRenderer( 271): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/OpenGLRenderer( 6067): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/OpenGLRenderer( 271): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/dalvikvm( 5139): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1912K, 11% free 19681K/22023K, paused 5ms+7ms
D/dalvikvm( 182): JIT code cache reset in 7 ms (1048544 bytes 2/0)
D/dalvikvm( 182): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1530K, 13% free 21544K/24711K, paused 6ms+14ms
W/System.err( 2757): java.io.IOException: NFC adapter is disabled
W/System.err( 2757): at com.android.nfc_extras.NfcExecutionEnvironment.throwBundle(NfcExecutionEnvironment.java:181)
W/System.err( 2757): at com.android.nfc_extras.NfcExecutionEnvironment.open(NfcExecutionEnvironment.java:135)
W/System.err( 2757): at l.i(SourceFile:159)
W/System.err( 2757): at l.a(SourceFile:209)
W/System.err( 2757): at l.d(SourceFile:127)
W/System.err( 2757): at c.run(SourceFile:42)
W/System.err( 2757): at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)


----------

